# Switching jobs in DEP?



## ogscottbone (Apr 25, 2017)

I signed as AV with the navy when I was at meps because that was the latest ship date which is in January 2018... I want to switch it to HM with the DAR (dep action request) which my recruiter already sent in, do you think my job will change within these 8 months I have?


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 25, 2017)

ogscottbone said:


> I signed as AV with the navy when I was at meps because that was the latest ship date which is in January 2018... I want to switch it to HM with the DAR (dep action request) which my recruiter already sent in, do you think my job will change within these 8 months I have?



You best course of action is to always check with your recruiter. Ensure what you are asking is in writing.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 25, 2017)

Didn't you say you had already signed as an HM?

Introduction

How to get your paramedic license in the navy?


----------



## ogscottbone (Apr 25, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Didn't you say you had already signed as an HM?
> 
> Introduction
> 
> How to get your paramedic license in the navy?


Its a long story but basically the HM network was down or something when I was at meps so my recruiter made it sound like the HM spot would be reserved for me when I was able to put in the DAR... but I guess thats not the story anymore.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 26, 2017)

You can always drop out of DEP and then sign a new contract.


----------

